# Equipment to sub. Located in northeast ohio



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Well lost a big a account this year so I'm thinking of subbing out a couple pieces of equipment. I have a 2007 cat 924 with 16 ft danials plow with pusher kit.
And a 2008 cat 287C skid with a 8611 blade.
They would only go with a operator. Any rough hourly rates?
I'd really like to find a contact on the east coast that I could go help during big storms. I would have no problem hauling them if the storm looks like a big one.


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

I have several commercial lots in Mayfield Hts. area. Equipment can stay on site. 24 hour security guards, very secure. Lokking for hourly sub..Call Gary 216-389-8928


----------



## Nfiore89 (Dec 6, 2009)

We plow commercial lots in mayfield heights. PM me and we can talk


----------



## pripley07 (Aug 21, 2014)

We plow all over the north east we are a large company looking for equipment and operators rough pay 65 to 115 and i could use both machines on the same lot very secure its a bank headquarters please call 4404395455 ask for phillip thanks


----------

